# Hunting backpack or hauling frame pack?



## got em (Jan 25, 2011)

I am working on getting all the gear that I need for hunting and have a question for all you pros out there. I am wondering if I should purchase an all around hunting pack that could carry all my equipment and then if I happen to take an animal be able to use the same pack to pack it out or should I purchase a frame pack meant for hauling big game and just use a day pack before I actually get an animal down? 
I would like to know what has worked for you or what you know has worked best for others. I have been looking at a few different packs like the Eberlestock all in one pack, and of course different frame packs.
Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't consider myself a pro but I have used both types of packs on several hunts. Alot IMO depends upon what you intend to hunt. My favorite pack for deer, goat and antelope is the Eberlestock All in one pack. This pack allows me to carry my spotting scope, tripod, extra clothing etc comfortably and when used as a meat pack it can hold more (boned out meat) than I can carry. For moose and elk the frame gets the nod from me as I can load larger portions (bone in as well as boned out). 

I recommend that you review your hunting areas and the quarry that you are going to hunt and evaluate your health, the distance, probability and frequency that you may be required to haul your trophy (3 miles with a 60+ load of meat makes for many trips) then make a decision on which type of pack suits your needs. Whatever you decide good luck on your hunting ventures!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I much, much prefer a smaller daypack to hunt with. I hate carrying around a big pack all day. Then I prefer a frame pack for hauling meat. 

I do have the Cabela's bow/rifle pack that can be used for both gear and meat. I used it for one season when I was hiking in deep and sleeping on the mountain with an LE elk tag. I haven't used it since.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Badlands 2200 or the 2800. perfect daypack that easily will haul out a quarter+


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Both. A day pack to hunt out of and a frame pack for moving camp and game back and forth to the road. I try to haul the same amount of game, meat, head, and horns, 55 to 65 lbs, no matter if it's a deer, elk, or moose.

I use to use horses but got tired of waiting on them. Now I just walk. I may use those wheeler thingies when I get older.


----------



## got em (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I have looked into both the eberlestock just one pack and also the badlands 2800 pack and like them both. 300 you have given me a lot to think about and birddogger you make a good point about keeping it light while you are hiking around. I would love to go on horseback but I dont have access to horses so I have to go the old fashioned way and walk!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have an Eberlestock J107 Dragonfly, and it has been a great pack. If you are a rifle hunter, having your hands free while hiking instead of busy trying to keep a gun slung over your shoulder, cannot be understated (their Black Widow model is configured for archers, if that's your thing). I love that function. I only have two negatives for the J107 - if you're packing out a heavy load, the pack seems to sit further back than I prefer. I wish it would cinch in closer to my shoulders. This issue is probably due to the scabbard and the extra room needed for it. My other issue is the pack weight - somewhere between 8-9 lbs depending on how you configure it, but this is a trade off in allowing the pack to be loaded HEAVY when needed. 

My favorite aspect of the J107 is that is can be shrunk down to 2,200 cubic inches and expanded all the way to about 5,000 cubic inches. This allows me to use it as both a day pack and a hauler. There are too many other items to buy, so I prefer a pack that can do about everything, and the Eberlestock has fit that bill nicely.

If I were to get another pack, I've had my eye on the Outdoorsmans hunting packs, but they are $400-500. At the moment, I can't make myself drop that kind of cash while the Eberlestock is still working well.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Badlands 2200. I love mine


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I use a Kuiu Icon 3000ci, This system is modular. It consists of a carbon fiber frame/suspension, that can have 3000, 5000, 6000, and 7000 cubic inch pack bags attached to it. The suspension frame can also be used by itself, without the bags attached. I have the older frame, but this years system also has a 1600 cubic inch day pack that works with or without the frame. The carbon frame and 3000ci packbag combo come in a few oz over 5 pounds. It carries as comfortable as an internal, but lets your back breath a little bit, while still being able to haul monster loads.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

waspocrew said:


> Badlands 2200. I love mine


+1


----------



## MrSlick (Sep 23, 2011)

While I'm not in the pro category I lugged around a larger frame pack last year and didn't like it too much. It was ok when the terrain was flat but tired me out much quicker whenever I gained elevation. I think that if I had got an animal I would have packed some out then when I got to my vehicle emptied out most of the extra weight and just used the frame portion of the pack. This year I’ll probably carry something smaller and cheaper and just pick up the frame after the first trip back to the truck. I didn’t want to buy two separate items before but ultimately that is what I will end up doing.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a Badlands 2200 and love it. I have used it as a day pack as well as last year on my brother's LE hunt to help pack out his elk as well as 2 others that we helped pack out. I had a hind quarter in it 3 separate times and it did great. That being said a pack frame is nice to have.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Badlands 2200 or the 2800. perfect daypack that easily will haul out a quarter+


+1 1/8 I prefer the 2800 as my day pack. Fit everything I need during the day, comfortable, well built. Easily fit whole elk quarters for time to pack out. Almost as good as having my horses...almost.


----------



## deerlove (Oct 20, 2010)

I love my 2800 but if I'm way back in I want my BL 4500.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one of the origional Dwight Shue hunting packs and it has been great as both a hunting pack and a hauling pack. It has packed out seeral deer and elk for myself and friends over the last 20 years. It has started to wear out so I have went to a Badlands 2800. It is a nice pack but it is goingto take some time to replace the old Dwight Shue pack in my mind.

Mark


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

Mark, sorry about wearing your pack out.(maybe I owe you a new one) You always have really good gear for the intersting situations we got our aces into. 

+ 1 for the Dwight Shue


----------



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

For elk, I take a frame pack (bare) and strap my fannypack on the section where the quarters would sit. That gives me enough pack for the essentials and I can easily remove it for the quarters. This setup has worked well for me over the years.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I have one of the origional Dwight Shue hunting packs and it has been great as both a hunting pack and a hauling pack. It has packed out seeral deer and elk for myself and friends over the last 20 years. It has started to wear out so I have went to a Badlands 2800. It is a nice pack but it is goingto take some time to replace the old Dwight Shue pack in my mind.
> 
> Mark


A good pack built around the lightweight plastic Coleman Peal 1 frame. At one time my entire family used them. The slotted frames are very versatile and I have dozens of custom straps to tie different things on from ice augers to fishing rods to elk quarters.

I still keep 3 of them around for company and I wear one from time to time on short trips. One of the packs I have rigged as my go-to ice-fishing pack.

Besides Dwight Schuh, Rocky Mountain Pack Systems uses the frames for their innovative hunting backpacks.

We've packed out many an elk with this style of pack.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

You might want to also look into the Eberlestock X2. I love mine. http://www.eberlestock.com/X2%20Pack.htm 
There's a video at the bottom of the page.

It's smaller and lighter than the Just One, and you can still pack out a couple elk quarters with it. With that said I've packed a lot of elk with a $5 pawn shop pack frame and have packed out an entire buck (quartered) in one trip with a frameless day pack. It all depends on the hand you're dealt, how far it is to the truck, and how much you want to punish yourself. In the perfect situation you'd be able to pack out the first load with your hunting pack, then grab your pack frame and finish the job.


----------



## old_ephraim (Jul 28, 2012)

waspocrew said:


> Badlands 2200. I love mine


+++1


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

I actually use the Stratus Flatbed by Granite Gear. This is the pack alot of wildland fire fighters use. It is designed to carry a lot of weight. It requires a separate bag to put the majority of my stuff in but, I can strap anything on or in it. Also, I can carry as little as I need for a day trip. I've never packed with a more comfortable pack, especially when I've put extra weight on it.

http://www.granitegearstore.com/Stratus ... 21C19.aspx

Smokepole


----------

